# THOR X 10 MILLION CANDLE POWER SPOTLIGHT



## Blackmagic (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello all.
Blackmagic here and brand new to the Candlepower forums.

I bought a used "THOR X 10 MILLION CANDLE POWER SPOTLIGHT", at a garage sale.
It has a battery, but it needs charging, (and the reson for my post).
Can anyone direct me to an online site that sells the 12V adapter (for vehicles),
and the 110V chgarger for home charging?

Ive been all over the internet and can find the units new, but no luck with chargers or accessories.

Thanks
Blackmagic


----------



## electromage (Jun 2, 2015)

It should be a standard 2.1mm barrel plug, 12V to the light. Something like this should work for AC. Sorry I can't confirm, mine are 6S LiPo now 

I wouldn't spend too much money on it, the battery is likely dead. You may need to shell out another $20 just to get it working again.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 2, 2015)

Unfortunately, SLA batteries are usually shot if they are ran completely down and left in the state for long. SLA batteries are not really meant for deep cycling.


----------



## Blackmagic (Jun 2, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> Unfortunately, SLA batteries are usually shot if they are ran completely down and left in the state for long. SLA batteries are not really meant for deep cycling.


Thanks Mr. Tone.
That was the first thing I discovered was that MANY places sell the battery for it.

Electromage,
Thank you for the information.
Ive been trying to find the Manual to this spotlight on line or at least the manufacturer, with no luck on either so far.


----------



## electromage (Jun 2, 2015)

What do you expect to find in the manual?


----------



## Blackmagic (Jun 3, 2015)

electromage said:


> What do you expect to find in the manual?



Possibly some "Specs" that may tell me exactly what type of chargers I need or a Part # for them.
I will pthis post, that I am NO electronics expert and electricity scares the hell out of me.
But when I see words like "should", then I tend to try and refine it, so that I done Blow-up, over heat, Melt something.
That's why I was looking for the Manual "welectromage".


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 3, 2015)

I would guess that your spotlight uses a standard 12 volt SLA battery that is between 7 - 9 amp-hour rating. There are a number of SLA chargers available, such as the one I have here. http://www.batteryjunction.com/powerizer-ch-unla0612a.html

I found some good deals on ebay for these types of SLA batteries. I would check there as you should be able to find one for around $20, at least the last time I got one over a year ago.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 3, 2015)

My light came with two 6 volt batteries wired in series. Both batteries were shot. I checked my eBay history and found that I paid $14.99 for the replacement batteries.

Seller ecomelectronics had the best price at the time.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 3, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> My light came with two 6 volt batteries wired in series. Both batteries were shot. I checked my eBay history and found that I paid $14.99 for the replacement batteries.
> 
> Seller ecomelectronics had the best price at the time.



I forgot that some brands use two 6 volt batteries in series.


----------



## Blackmagic (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you "Mr. Tone".
I prefer the charge, that I dont have to take the battery out and use clips to charge it.
I'd like to just use the charging ports that are in the top



Mr. Tone said:


> I would guess that your spotlight uses a standard 12 volt SLA battery that is between 7 - 9 amp-hour rating. There are a number of SLA chargers available, such as the one I have here. http://www.batteryjunction.com/powerizer-ch-unla0612a.html
> 
> I found some good deals on ebay for these types of SLA batteries. I would check there as you should be able to find one for around $20, at least the last time I got one over a year ago.


----------



## Blackmagic (Jun 3, 2015)

From my limited knowledge of electronics, I found out that this unit has a 12V 7MA (?) Battery.
I found a charger in the general vicinity of the spotlight, that fits the AC charging port.

The info on the AC charger says:
KTEC AC Adaptor
Class 2 Transformer
Model KA12A120055034U
Input: 120v AC 60hz 95mA
Output 12v AC 550mA


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Jun 3, 2015)

I think that is the right one the one for my thor 10mil was also KTEC AC adaptor.


----------

